# Hello from Norwich!



## badgertheking (Dec 22, 2013)

I am joining as a fancy mouse owner, and as someone very interested in starting to breed mice on a small scale. There is nowhere that I can find to buy mice in Norfolk anywhere apart from one or two petshops in Norwich, which I must say I have purchased mice from before that didn't last a year!

I suppose I need some information and advice on where to start, do I have a cage of females and Cage of males or, a cage of females and then one buck for breeding from?.......

Any welcome advice would be much appreciated, aswell as any information where I could find mice in Norfolk!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends what you're breeding for (show, pet, feeder etc.) but the usual start for exhibition breeding is a trio. This consists of a buck and two does. Generally you're better off getting your mice direct from their breeder.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

